
I do not fear - chei0aiV
http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9422-i-do-not-fear
======
theworstshill
I know you don't fear. You're in Texas, with a good gun culture. So for now,
you can afford not to fear. What do you think Christian Syrians who got thrown
off the boats on the way to Europe felt?

